# Getting robbed by the police



## PandaMouse (May 6, 2015)

Hi all,

I've recently moved to the Philippines and have a concern i hope you can help me with. I was a little worried hearing stories of people being robbed in jeepneys or taxis. To get around this i bought a motorbike. I have full insurance and certificates, plus my UK and international driving licence. I've been riding bikes for many years so no worries there. 

On the first day (yesterday) i stopped to ask police for directions. They asked to see my licence so i handed over my international licence. Then i was told i had to give them 5,000 pesos or they would confiscate my licence and say i ran a red light. We talked them down to 2,500. About 10 mins later i got done for another 2,000 this time after paying the police i asked for a receipt. That did not go down well! They threatened to keep my money and my licence if i asked for a receipt again. 

Even with my savings i can not afford to spend that kind of money on a daily basis. I've been told it's pretty common in the Philippines for westerners to be scammed by the police in this way. Is there any way to prevent this from happening? My current plan is to get a blacked out visor and clothes that cover all my skin for the sake of riding so the police don't know i'm white. I am really praying there's an alternative solution that doesn't require me sweating my *<Snip>* off every time i ride. 

Can any help me with this one?

Thanks 

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

PandaMouse said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've recently moved to the Philippines and have a concern i hope you can help me with. I was a little worried hearing stories of people being robbed in jeepneys or taxis. To get around this i bought a motorbike. I have full insurance and certificates, plus my UK and international driving licence. I've been riding bikes for many years so no worries there.
> 
> ...


Ive never experienced that on 6 islands. Where are you? I would have gotten names.


----------



## PandaMouse (May 6, 2015)

lefties43332 said:


> Ive never experienced that on 6 islands. Where are you? I would have gotten names.


Thanks for the reply. 

I'm in pasig city. It was near the SM shopping mall. I considered asking for names or identification at the time. Didn't think any suggestion that i was going to report them would go in my favor though.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

PandaMouse said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I'm in pasig city. It was near the SM shopping mall. I considered asking for names or identification at the time. Didn't think any suggestion that i was going to report them would go in my favor though.


Report it!!!!!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*To Drive Or Not To Drive*



PandaMouse said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've recently moved to the Philippines and have a concern i hope you can help me with. I was a little worried hearing stories of people being robbed in jeepneys or taxis. To get around this i bought a motorbike. I have full insurance and certificates, plus my UK and international driving licence. I've been riding bikes for many years so no worries there.
> 
> ...


Single motors are singled out by the PNP and the LTO very often. They set up road blocks (check points) for hours on end in different locations.
To minimize the times you get stopped, buy and put a side-car on it. They seldom stop or bother motor trikes. Another plus with a side car is that it holds friends and family as well as groceries.

Aside from that, have a look at a post I made way back in like 2010. I'll do a cut and paste of that article below.



Best Of Luck
----------------------------------------------------------------------

The very best advice that can be given to a foreign visitor about driving in the Philippines is don’t! Don’t even think about it. Even if you are a professional driver of 80,000 pound semi trucks with two million miles under your belt; don’t drive in the Philippines.

The right hand driving pattern is used here as it is in America and Canada etc. The road markings and highway signs are pretty much the same. And even the traffic laws are much the same as most western countries.
But that is where the similarities end.

For reasons too numerous to go into in this short post I will just say that no matter what happens; no matter who is at fault in a traffic accident here. You, as the foreigner will almost always be found in the wrong. Even if you can show proof that you were not at fault, chances are you will still be held at fault and responsible by police for repairs and medical expenses of the other party. 
Sounds crazy, but their philosophy is that as a foreigner, if you were not in the country the accident would not have happened in the first place!

Having said that; it is important to also note that I have been living in the Philippines for the past seven years and breaking my own rule the entire time. 
So far, I have been very lucky and have had only one minor accident in that time.

As with most other aspects of living here, vehicle repair is very low cost and good mechanics are quite easy to find. 
The main problem in repair service is that there is no AAA auto club or towing services easily available if a breakdown occurs on the road. 

For that reason as well as fuel economy most people drive a motor cycle or motor cycle with a sidecar attached.
On more than one occasion I have had vehicle problems when out and around and found it much easier to push my motor to a mechanic or tire repair place than to push a car or van. 

As mentioned earlier, repair costs here are very affordable. This morning I took our 155cc motor cycle to our favorite repair shop for it’s normal tune up. 
A tune up here includes a clutch adjustment, removal and complete breakdown and cleaning of the carburetor, removal of the engine head and adjustment and cleaning of the valves and lifters, as well as adjusting the engine timing.
The entire process took less than 30 minutes and the total cost was only $2.00us dollars with two qualified mechanics working on the bike. 
Pretty good value for the money I’d say.

So for anyone visiting the Philippines or moving here as I did that is determined to drive, at least the cost of repairs will be low and usually of good quality. And with all the money you will be saving on repairs you might even have enough saved to pay damages and medical expenses as a result any accident you may have.
And be sure to always wear a helmet when driving. The police are always on the lookout for the unsuspecting foreigner that is in violation of any law they can think of. 
If you are caught and fined in cash for a violation of any kind; it will give new meaning to the expression of “support your local police” as you will leave the scene knowing you have just bought the officers lunch or helped put food on the table in the home of one of his many wives he is “working” so hard to support…


----------



## PandaMouse (May 6, 2015)

lefties43332 said:


> Report it!!!!!



Will do. Can i do that anonymously? Last thing i want is to cause trouble for myself. Is it the same number as the non receipt number?

Thanks for the advice with this. It really is appreciated.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

PandaMouse said:


> Will do. Can i do that anonymously? Last thing i want is to cause trouble for myself. Is it the same number as the non receipt number?
> 
> Thanks for the advice with this. It really is appreciated.


I have philippine license,you should too. If they realize you live in phils its a little better. Tell them . Private message to u..oops,couldnt


----------



## PandaMouse (May 6, 2015)

Thanks for the information Jet Lag. I will definitely bear that in mind.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

lefties43332 said:


> Report it!!!!!


I did have police stop me in olongapo and try to hit me up for 500 pesos,for improper turn. He said he didnt have receipt. I told him i need receipt. He asked why,and i told him retired military and i need to show proof of ticket. He let me go with warning.


----------



## PandaMouse (May 6, 2015)

lefties43332 said:


> I have philippine license,you should too. If they realize you live in phils its a little better. Tell them . Private message to u..oops,couldnt


I was planning to get a Filipino licence when my international one ran out. It makes perfect sense though. Will get on that asap. Thanks again, you have been more than helpful.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

PandaMouse said:


> I was planning to get a Filipino licence when my international one ran out. It makes perfect sense though. Will get on that asap. Thanks again, you have been more than helpful.


Pm to u now


----------



## EuroBob (Feb 23, 2015)

PandaMouse said:


> I was planning to get a Filipino licence when my international one ran out. It makes perfect sense though. Will get on that asap. Thanks again, you have been more than helpful.


An "International License" cannot be used by itself. It must be accompanied with a official license.
An "International License" merely provides a common-format and several languages to help police in different countries.

Each country has a law which governs how long a person may travel on a foreign license within a country, usually the time period is between 30-90 days.

I presume the duration a person may travel on a foreign license corresponds to the duration of their tourist visa, but this is speculation on my part. I do not know what happens in a country if a tourist visa is issued for a longer duration than the duration one is allowed for a foreign license.


----------



## EuroBob (Feb 23, 2015)

In the Philippines, one may drive for 90 days on a license from their home country.
Driving in the Philippines


----------



## PandaMouse (May 6, 2015)

EuroBob said:


> An "International License" cannot be used by itself. It must be accompanied with a official license.
> An "International License" merely provides a common-format and several languages to help police in different countries.
> 
> Each country has a law which governs how long a person may travel on a foreign license within a country, usually the time period is between 30-90 days.
> ...


It works on a country to country basis going by the issuing country. I have a full UK licence and my international licence (issued in the UK) is valid for one year and still very much valid. The police would not have threatened to confiscate it if it were not valid. Also i probably would have been in real trouble if that were the case. 

Thanks for the concern though.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

To the TS, how did you know they were Police and not just Traffic Enforcers?

It is very very rare that regular members of the Police will meddle in traffic.

Nonetheless these highway robberies must be reported and with filing of charges you must attend the hearings so that the case can come to full fruition.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

galactic said:


> To the TS, how did you know they were Police and not just Traffic Enforcers?
> 
> It is very very rare that regular members of the Police will meddle in traffic.
> 
> Nonetheless these highway robberies must be reported and with filing of charges you must attend the hearings so that the case can come to full fruition.


Take galactics advise. He has lived on both sides.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

You are only good for 90 days on an International driving permit. Also get a GoPro type of digital camera and mount it on your helmet so that when you are looking at them you are filming them. That way you are photographing the offending enforcer asking for a kick back. This will stop most of them when they see your camera on them. If asked why the camera, tell them that you have it for security issues should there be an accident. Also ask for a copy of their mission orders if they are LTO. There are rules that they have to follow when doing an LTO Checkpoint one of which is mission orders.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Security camera sounds like a very good plan with any vehicle. I'm with another poster who mentioned, how do you know it's the police, some of these traffic enforcer uniforms look professional and so do they but? Get the Philippine driver's license and ditch those worthless International licenses.

Motorcycles are cool and easy to get around in the municipalities but out in the heavy traffic outside cities and highways you'll be targeted all the time by law enforcement. Have you thought about purchasing a used vehicle? I paid 65,000 Peso's for my 88 Mitsubishi Lancer, it's a bomb make no mistakes, window guides worn out but so far has held up for 5 years, with such low speeds the engines and manual transmissions hold up well.


----------



## Lanhawk (Feb 25, 2015)

I drive as little as possible, not because of the police but when the locals see a foreigner driving half of the jump out in the middle of the road to claim my car hit them. ha ha ha


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

PandaMouse said:


> Will do. Can i do that anonymously? Last thing i want is to cause trouble for myself. Is it the same number as the non receipt number?
> 
> Thanks for the advice with this. It really is appreciated.


Report ? seriously ?

There is no anonynous reporting process in Philippines

In the interest of Fair justice, even rape victims must appear in person and present themselves for any action.

cops trying to steal ? Really ? Why is that shocking ?  

Just forget it .. 

If you want to drive, drive out of town, like in Provinces, where the cops aren't so hard up for money, as they have other jobs .. (such as private guards,during work or after work, I have no clue, or engage in 'businesses', or some even driving tricycle after work, or even maybe during work, to supplement their income - seen them all) which Manila cops can't, as they are pretty stuck in traffic most of the times

As for security cameras etc, nowadays, that can backfire very badly, and the cops can get very personal. and they have got personal in more than a few cases.

They'd rather shoot you than risk losing their life time employment plans.



Lanhawk said:


> I drive as little as possible, not because of the police but when the locals see a foreigner driving half of the jump out in the middle of the road to claim my car hit them. ha ha ha


True .. but not in the provinces, again .. 



galactic said:


> To the TS, how did you know they were Police and not just Traffic Enforcers?
> 
> It is very very rare that regular members of the Police will meddle in traffic.
> 
> Nonetheless these highway robberies must be reported and with filing of charges you must attend the hearings so that the case can come to full fruition.


well, traffic enforcer or police, doesn't matter

My nephew was driving along Caloocan, and the traffic enforcer stopped us in a traffic light, for not signalling, because he saw the passenger was not a local.

A bit of negotiation, and I tried to demand a receipt etc, the enforcer just took the license of my nephew and walked away, back to his bike. What do you do ? 

Leave your car in a traffic junction and obstruct traffic ? 

Or move ahead, and get stopped by the enforcer's buddy, who is waiting to catch the driver for driving without a license ? 

A quick, less and 500 peso settled it

That's life

When govt servants are severely under paid, they have to supplement their basic pay

And almost all make cash advances and when say, the basic pay of 20K is released, after deduction, they get less than 5K at times, in hand.

How can they survive ?

Just sayin, how life in Ph is ..


----------



## agiftedcurse (May 8, 2015)

I haven't started driving here in phil but i take my gopro almost everywhere with me, i would have video'd it. Also many times they are scamming you, you just don't do what they say. They will threaten you but will end up not doing what they are saying. Don't give in to their demands. When you give in to demands your making it worse for everyone. Don't be scared of them threatening you of a small ticket, its probably just a few hundred peso fine that they don't want to give you since it will turn into a big deal. Also you should report it. The government here has and wants to crack down on police corruptions.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Drove for three years when stationed there in the 80s. Getting pulled over and paying a cop 3-5 bucks to let you go was a natural accepted occurrence. IMO it saved you a lot of hassle going along with it so it was ok by me. Much cheaper and easier than the alternatives.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Drove for three years when stationed there in the 80s. Getting pulled over and paying a cop 3-5 bucks to let you go was a natural accepted occurrence. IMO it saved you a lot of hassle going along with it so it was ok by me. Much cheaper and easier than the alternatives.


And its not right! So dont allow it. I dont!!! Ive driven since 2009 to present with no ticket fees and from 1977-81 with no tickets. Only once did i come close.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Seat belt fine got me last year*



lefties43332 said:


> And its not right! So dont allow it. I dont!!! Ive driven since 2009 to present with no ticket fees and from 1977-81 with no tickets. Only once did i come close.


I got a ticket from a seat belt check operation, the police were around a bend in a shaded area but their spotter was hiding off to the side with binoculars. My ticket last year cost me 300 peso's, it was an all day wait at the LTO office so I paid our cousin to finish up the process and pay for it. 

Seat belt laws changed this year, if caught driving a vehicle without your seat belt fastened it's a 1000 peso's fine and the second offense is 2,000 and I think the 3rd offense is 5,000 peso's and a suspended drivers license.

On a positive note I was on my way to the PNB bank, the teller asked me if I was short some money went I got home last month and I said I'm not sure because I was holding my grandson like I am today but he fell asleep last time while I was trying to count my money, apparently I dropped a 1000 peso bill, the man that found the 1000 peso's was there and he gave the money to the bank teller and she gave me the 1000 peso's, came close to shedding a tear, couldn't believe what just happened, we gave a tip the honest man and I tried to give the bank teller a tip but she wouldn't take it, I always tip the guards when I come in, I think they all split the tips at the end of their shift.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Drove for three years when stationed there in the 80s. Getting pulled over and paying a cop 3-5 bucks to let you go was a natural accepted occurrence. IMO it saved you a lot of hassle going along with it so it was ok by me. Much cheaper and easier than the alternatives.


Fortunately with our work when I was there 89-92, even though got pulled over, as did my Ex (Filipina), we had biz card of the Hwy Patrol OIC out in Baretto, a guy with rep for shooting "car nappers", which when I first heard that being a newbie, I was like, "What? He shoots people sleeping in cars?!"....of course he shot car thieves. My first intro to the new rules of a 3rd world country. Anyway, showed that biz card and most cops fell over themselves letting you go lest they be caught shaking you down by the boss.


----------



## greggw2gs (Jul 7, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> Single motors are singled out by the PNP and the LTO very often. They set up road blocks (check points) for hours on end in different locations.
> To minimize the times you get stopped, buy and put a side-car on it. They seldom stop or bother motor trikes. Another plus with a side car is that it holds friends and family as well as groceries.
> 
> Aside from that, have a look at a post I made way back in like 2010. I'll do a cut and paste of that article below.
> ...


Would hiring a Filipino driver you can trust help here?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

greggw2gs said:


> Would hiring a Filipino driver you can trust help here?


Gregg, like anything else here, it would depend on the person. You'd want to have verifiable references for the driver and even then, you would want to be sure he leaves your vehicle with you each day do insure it's not used for other than you.
For myself I would use public transportation if I didn't drive.

Jet Lag


----------



## greggw2gs (Jul 7, 2012)

Thank you!!! Makes a lot of sense...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Trust? What's that*



greggw2gs said:


> Would hiring a Filipino driver you can trust help here?


One of the main reason's a purchased a car (old used car) was to get away from the Philippine driver, they are so wanting, I tired of dragging them around with my family only to look at some stranger following us around or in-law also eating with us at the restaurant, it's harder on the pension feeding another person and then on such short runs from 2-3 hours, actual driving time would be less than 1 hour paying them from 300 peso's, wife was paying 500 peso's or they wouldn't get excited or happy, dang I put an end to that practice, so the expectation of payment from a Westerner is considered a "Jackpot" every single time, this includes the Van or Jeepney drivers, on a short run of 15-20 miles, the "Jack pot price" is 500 peso's if you pay less they'll make you suffer by picking up other passengers and then when they drop you off the jeepeny is moving while your trying to get your products out "Yea" I bought an Air Compressor and the Jeepney driver kept on driving slowly with his jeep so I just got and sat down and then he finally stopped, I had to take out the air compressor a quarter block from my main gate (envious behavior when you don't pay "Jackpot" of 500 peso's, I paid 300 peso's). 

We've hired in the past and another troubling issue is if your out drinking or attending a party the driver gets bombed too! Another issue I had to put and end to.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> on a short run of 15-20 miles, the "Jack pot price" is 500


As a guy on vacation I would think 20 miles for 12 bucks is a good deal compared to back home LOL Got to start thinking of it as a local.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

cvgtpc1 said:


> As a guy on vacation I would think 20 miles for 12 bucks is a good deal compared to back home LOL Got to start thinking of it as a local.


On a jeep 20 miles for about 30 php,bus about 50


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

greggw2gs said:


> Would hiring a Filipino driver you can trust help here?


TRUST is the keyword.

How would you trust someone without even trying?

Verifiable references and a good work ethic is also key.

Having dealt with multiple foreign based and born clients I must say that it is imperative to have a well understood deal on the onset. Tips must be given only if the service rendered warrants it. If the service goes way beyond the original terms. Otherwise stick to the deal agreed upon.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

simonsays said:


> [snip]
> well, traffic enforcer or police, doesn't matter [snip]


The National Police have no legal authority to issue traffic citations. 
Nor do they carry tickets.

Traffic enforcers are mandated by law and local municipal regulations to issue traffic violation tickets.

BUT in the greater scheme of things they are both under the Law and if you felt oppressed by any one of these entities the proper thing to do is to file formal charges.

For traffic enforcers the City Hall handles the complaints.
For erring Police the CIDG of the PNP is the right direction.

Believe me gentlemen, a very swift and decisive action can be expected when a foreigner actually files a formal complaint.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

galactic said:


> Believe me gentlemen, a very swift and decisive action can be expected when a foreigner actually files a formal complaint.


Against who?

I never want to be on any LE radar in the PI or any country even my own.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Against who?
> 
> I never want to be on any LE radar in the PI or any country even my own.


Galactic gave great advise,cant believe anybody punks out to extorsion.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

galactic said:


> TRUST is the keyword.
> 
> How would you trust someone without even trying?
> 
> ...


I rarely have issues here in Zambales or Pampanga. Manila however is another story. If I ever need to go to Manila I always hire a driver with vehicle. That way I am stress free. 

If I was living in Manila, I would hire a driver. I think you could probably pay 15000p plus room and board.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Transportation Costs*



cvgtpc1 said:


> As a guy on vacation I would think 20 miles for 12 bucks is a good deal compared to back home LOL Got to start thinking of it as a local.


What it should be is an inexpensive trip but what it ends up turning out to be is a very costly and expensive vacation with many shameless people here over charging for transportation and other items.

Tricycle drivers still want to over charge me for all my transportation costs, example tricycle 3 mile to the highway it shouldn't be more than 40 peso's (special fee actually!!!) or if you ride with others it's only 10 peso's....Don't forget that, if you ride with several others it's only 10 pesos but the "Jack Pot" price is always the 100 peso charge, and they're relentless and push for a special charge so for you and the wife it'll be 40 peso's for short runs, it adds up especially for me, I'm on a pension and am the main provider of 4 adults and two kids, my son is school age.

Before I purchased my vehicle I was so upset by getting over charged or asked to be carted around like tourist that I began walking long distances, at the time I also didn't have internet access yet so my daily travels were frequent, eventually the long line of tricycles drivers at the highway began to notice and take note, so instead of 40 peso's to take me home I was able to join the rest of the general population for 10 peso's.

Other area's of overcharging will be welding, tire servicing, vegetables, fish... neighbors and in-laws pay nearly nothing for these items/services but we get charged full price just like it's posted on news channel, you'll never know how badly your getting overcharged till you try to open up a business and then your neighbors in-laws and the general population become instant "Einsteins" on pricing, up until then they'll never give up the price they're paying VS what you're paying.

So after converting those hard earned bucks into fake money "Peso's" it vaporizes, don't forget the terrible exchange rates it's not 50 peso's to the dollar anymore, all locals will remind us that it's 50 peso's that they're jack pot mind thinking. If you cash a check it's even worse the peso to dollar exchange rate can be as low as 40 peso's or from 2-6 peso's off every dollar, so robbery in another form.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Against who?
> 
> I never want to be on any LE radar in the PI or any country even my own.


Me too 

"There may be times when we are powerless to prevent injustice, but there must never be a time when we fail to protest." - Elie Wiesel


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

The conversation went too fast, into 4 pages

Anyway, such harassment never happens in Baguio, for that matter, even when you drive on a coding day, the cops mostly pretend to not see me ..  

Though I never pushed my luck too far.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

lefties43332 said:


> Galactic gave great advise,cant believe anybody punks out to extorsion.


Well the times in the PI I was pulled over I was guilty....so if a cop is happy with 5 bucks and will send me on my way without the hassle of following the real process in a foreign country I'll punk out every time.

Extortion is what happened to the OP....

Report it? If those cops are so bold as to do that to the OP, what will they do in retaliation?


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

galactic said:


> Me too
> 
> "There may be times when we are powerless to prevent injustice, but there must never be a time when we fail to protest." - Elie Wiesel


Exactly!!!


----------

